
Clearview AI CEO: ‘over 2,400 police agencies’ are using its facial recognition - dmitrygr
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/26/21402978/clearview-ai-ceo-interview-2400-police-agencies-facial-recognition
======
Tostino
From everything I've seen and read about Clearview, I'm super uncomfortable
and wish there was some hope of this being reigned in. I'm not hopeful though.

~~~
uniqueid
They make me uncomfortable, too [https://huffpost.com/entry/clearview-ai-
facial-recognition-a...](https://huffpost.com/entry/clearview-ai-facial-
recognition-alt-right_n_5e7d028bc5b6cb08a92a5c48)

------
Yc4win
The best protection we have for this blatant invasion of our privacy (and
dignity) is CV Dazzle camo.

